# 77D or 80D



## slat (Jan 3, 2019)

Which would you do? The 77D or 80D? The biggest difference I see is the 80D has micro adjustment, faster shutter speed, higher flash sync, better continuous shooting and weather sealing. I only have one lens at the moment that's weather sealed. 
What other advantages does the 80D have over the 77D? Does low light performance excel in one over the other? Anything else that would help decide one over the other?
I shoot wildlife/nature, family and some astro stuff.


----------



## Fujidave (Jan 4, 2019)

The 80D is older, but it is a fantastic camera.  My mate had one and the images of wildlife he took were great, good at high ISO too.


----------



## InFlight (Jan 4, 2019)

I would also add that the 80d is capable of a battery grip.  Twice the battery life and for some, comfort of holding it.
For wildlife I enjoy that for say..BIF but I like the less weight of the 77d for macro due to additional flash and rail.


----------



## photoflyer (Jan 5, 2019)

I have a T7i and the DIGIC 7 processor is excellent.  That is what the 77D has.  But how much better? I don't know.  

I have a full frame and I really miss that layout when using the T7i, but both of these have the screen on top.  

Weather sealing is a big plus as is autofocus micro adjustment.  You do have one sealed lens so with the 80D you do not have to be a fair weather photographer.

Honestly, unless you think the DIGIC 7 processor is that much better, I would go with the 80D.   Having said that, you might find a steal somewhere on the 7D mark II which by all accounts is a fantastic camera, albeit a bit old.


----------



## slat (Jan 12, 2019)

I went by a camera store to try and get some hands on with the 77D and 80D even wanted to compare to a T7i. They only had a 77D. Would the feel of that be closer to the 80D or T7i?
Are the controls on the 77D similar to the 80D? I know I'll have a learning curve upgrading from a SL1 but would it be less with the 77D vs the 80D?


----------



## RowdyRay (Jan 12, 2019)

Buyer's Guide: Canon EOS Rebel T7i (800D) vs EOS 77D vs EOS 80D

Canon 77D vs 80D: Which Should You Buy? – Light And Matter

Hope this helps. Just went through the same quandry. It was a tough one. Bought the 80d for the reasons you already listed. I'm going to keep the T2i for backup and travel, so wasn't worried about the weight. They're all close in comparison.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 15, 2019)

The 80D is a Canon mid-tier camera.  The 77D is a “super rebel” (it’s actually a T7i with some extra controls) - basically it’s in the entry-level range but it’s the highest end body in that range.  The previous year it was the T6i and T6s.  This year it’s the T7i and 77D (instead of calling it the T7s).

The 80D is the more capable camera.


----------

